# Head Doe being a brat!!



## Rebbetzin (Jan 5, 2011)

Why is the head doe being so bossy? there are four female goats, two are pregnant, one is about 6 months old, and then there is the "Head" doe. She is being so rude lately to all the other three! 

Do they go through "phases" where they think they have to be more "bossy" than normal? She is butting the pregnant does in the side, head butting the young one. (not hard)

When I tell her to "be nice" or tell her "no!" she seems to only get worse!


----------



## lilhill (Jan 5, 2011)

She's just making sure everyone knows their place in the herd.  Maybe some hormones at work ... and sometimes they are "bossy" just because.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 5, 2011)

My head doe demonstrates varying degrees of bossiness depending on where she's at in gestation or if she's open.  Late gestation she's pretty mellow with everyone and super sweet with me, then post kidding she's a mega you-know-what just so everyone remembers their place I suppose.  I think lilhill's right and hormones play a role.


----------



## lilhill (Jan 5, 2011)

I've got a doe pasture full of pregnant does, and boy do those hormones ever come into play. Some days if one looks at the other, they get into a butting match.  Crazy goats!


----------



## glenolam (Jan 5, 2011)

My head doe is being very dominant towards the other does - but they are all bred and she is not (didn't take when I thought she did).  I think she senses their pregnancy and wants to be sure they all still know she's in charge.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 5, 2011)

Girls will be girls!!!     I have a bossy one too!  And she is moody too!
I try not to say anything cuz I notice If I get involved she gets worse to...they do get rough at times.   More than I would tolerate!!


----------



## warthog (Jan 5, 2011)

My herd queen also has phases, she chases everyone around and will head butt, then the following day she is so sweet.

Just what they do !!!


----------



## Ariel301 (Jan 5, 2011)

My does seem to get more grumpy and aggressive towards each other in late pregnancy. I think they are trying to get themselves a higher place in the herd, to insure their offspring a good position. The worst two will continue being extra bratty for the first few weeks after having babies too.


----------



## Rebbetzin (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks everybody for your replies. I am a neophyte at this and it is good to hear it is normal goat behaviour!


----------



## julieq (Jan 10, 2011)

Over the years we've had some head does that were very rough unfortunately, some to the point of being separated to other pens.  But right now we're blessed as our head doe is a mini Togg and she's quite a bit larger than our ND does.  She only threatens them and 'touches' her head to theirs to let them know she's boss.  I think we'll keep her!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 11, 2011)

julieq said:
			
		

> Over the years we've had some head does that were very rough unfortunately, some to the point of being separated to other pens.  But right now we're blessed as our head doe is a mini Togg and she's quite a bit larger than our ND does.  She only threatens them and 'touches' her head to theirs to let them know she's boss.  I think we'll keep her!


----------

